

Pepsi's Startup Incubator - paryshnikov
http://pepsico10.com/

======
pedalpete
If I understand this correctly, from this page <http://pepsico10.com/pepsico-
Criteria.htm>, Pepsi isn't so much interested in helping a fledgling start-up
to change the world, they're looking to partner with already funded start-ups,
or businesses that exist but haven't yet made it mainstream.

Not much of an Incubator really. More of a jump on the bandwagon if it's
already rolling downhill. If it is barely rolling, it seems Pepsi isn't really
even that interested in giving a push.

